# Topics > Smart things > Smart beacons, smart tags, smart labels >  TrackR pixel, device lets you know where your possessions are located, Adero Inc., Goleta, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Adero Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Review: TrackR StickR, Never Lose Anything Again? 

Published on Nov 17, 2014




> Today we review the TrackR StickR Bluetooth tracking device. The StickR is a small, quarter sized device that pairs with your phone via Bluetooth 4.0 and allows you to keep track of whatever the StickR is attached to. Attach the StickR to your keys, books, bike, camera - and if you ever can't find it, just bring up the TrackR app and play an alert tone on the StickR or view its location on a map.
> 
> The StickR claims to run for 1 year on the included battery. We will be testing it out in the real world and do a follow-up review to see is the StickR lives up to that claim. Even if it went 6 months on one battery, that would be very impressive.
> 
> The TrackR app is still a little rough around the edges. Sometimes things work fine, other times it can't connect to the StickR. We will report back, but hope these issues will be corrected in future updates.
> 
> Here is more information on the TrackR StickR -
> 
> StickR TrackR helps you keep track of your personal items using your iPhone
> ...

----------


## Airicist

TrackrTrackr helps you find your lost stuff

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> This Bluetooth tracking tag helps you find anything from keys to pets, but it also comes with Amazon Echo integration so Alexa tells you what room your stuff is in.


"'Alexa, where are my keys?' TrackR syncs with Amazon Echo to help you find your stuff"
A new integration between the Bluetooth tracking tag and the popular smart speaker means you'll be able to ask Alexa to help you hunt for misplaced items.

by Ry Crist
January 6, 2016

----------

